

The Sun Will Eventually Engulf Earth -- Maybe - kenhty
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-sun-will-eventually-engulf-earth-maybe

======
ChuckMcM
The humorist in me wants to say "Now _that_ is undeniable global warming!" but
the real point here is that the existence of Earth as a habitable place to
live is finite. It would be helpful if more people internalized that as it
would put space exploration into a different perspective.

